# Ideas/help/suggestions on installing laminate on staircase. Pics included.



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello to the Flooring Guys..need some help here and I will try to list all the factors needed to make the replies more of the solutions instead of the usual questions..what climate,what substrate, what brand..etc..
So in no particular order.
1. South Florida Climate.
2. 7mm Surface Source glueless laminate.
3. 2"x6" and 2"x8" construction.
4. I will glue down here for several reasons but mainly flex.









My questions are what would be suggested to finish off leading edges? Bullnose glue down?
 Should I worry about no underlay as it will interfere with glue down?
This is a very cheap laminate and the house is a rental for a guy that owns over 20 of them so without getting into long reasons why the stuff is so cheap.what kind of wear should I expect to see on the steps from traffic?
lastly..thanks for reading and to let you know I have installed over 10Ksf of this style stuff over everything from VCT,Concrete,Wood and Ceramic tile..I have just never had to deal with Stairs before..Florida is very one level style construction.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Good luck gluing laminate, does not meant to be glued or nailed:boatFLOAT). Since it is cheap laminate more likely you will not find bull nose for it. Laminate stair nosing has a overlap for expansion and needs to be a track screwed and snapped on.$$$$
Laminate need expansion specially S.FL region, need to leave 1/4" on all sides...rental units:bangin:
Never dealt with it on stairs nor want to, I only do solid treats.
Any other option? Vinyl?


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Astor....I agree..I wish he would just re-carpet it.


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

Laminate is a slick floor to start with. I have installed hundreds of stairs with laminate, tile and carpet. I have had to go back and apply grip tape to many laminate stairs. Ceramic will ultimately move in some way resulting in cracks of some tile. Carpet is cheap and not as slippery as other two. I understand its a rental. Cheaper to replace carpet every so often the pay a claim for a tenant falling down the stairs.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

NOOOOO !!! STOP... for the frist time Astor im going to disagree with you. Yes in part you are right about the whole floating part, but IT CAN BE INSTALLED. 

remove existing bullose to add room for the overlap bluunose , use PL adhesive only , install laminate as usual WITHOUT FOAM . adhere directly to plywood , install laminate bullnose with PL and shoot about 3 to 4 finisshing nails then puddy . 18g nails are perfect for application. IF you dont want to use nails , its ok . starp bullnose with blue painters tape , BUT ABSOLUTLY NO WALKING FOR ABOUT ONE FULL DAY. yes laminate is smooth but not slippery.. I HAVE DONE THIS MANY, MANY TIMES.. my average rate is 75 dollars per step as min charge labor only.. ITS NOT EASY BUT IT CAN BE DONE..


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Orlando, I never said it can not be done..SURE CAN, as you do, but the real question is how long will stay there?

My points are:
1-Most laminates has burned backing, slippery, brownish,somehow like the face. Really noting bite on laminate,even the best glue will eventually dry out. Scoring maybe helps(?). Imagine the renter is 250 lbs guy stepping one of those bullnose edge held by PL and couple brads...mmmm
2-I have seen some of rental properties with laminate stairs, I think only thing that holds those laminate is the accumulated dirt at the edges.:laughing:
3-You did pretty tight against the stringers, in humidity controlled home by owners, it may fly, but in a rental, specially in South FL?mmmm..



For above reasons, I even gave up using hardwood boards less than 3/4" thick on stairs. Still prefer solid wood treads.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

The pictures I posted were of real 3/4 solid hardwood. Just to give him an idea of a finished stair case. . I have gone back to jobs that were installed in the 90's . When laminate began and Pergo was king.. Back then there was no such thing as " click ". Unilin Quickstep was the first to do that.. My point is , if fine correctly it can last a very long time.. Just saying..


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Any way to do it in solid 3/4, stained to match the laminate? This is my go to move.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok..I have some pics to update progress on the stairs and also a few shots of the overall job..
here is the top step ..no foam..PL Sub Floor adhesive..16g brads on the corners ( will be covered by shoe molding)







Here is the top step with some basic outside corner..was too small for me and i got some bigger later today to finish steps with tomorrow.







here are the next couple and I got the rhythm for the rest







I finished to the floor and will be done with the house tomorrow







cleaners come in Saturday and renters move in Sunday..1800sf in 4 days with 2 guys including all our jamb out shoe mold and these friggin' stairs..here are a few pics to get flamed with ..lol..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 for don't do it. Drywall can be used as siding to but its not a good idea.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Guy's got twenty rentals but can't pay for 20 boards. :laughing:

Those stairs will need to be redone in 18 months. No fault of the installer - your work looks as good as it can be.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks great. I do Pl premium as well with no problems. I like the Quickstep top to bottom stair installation best. Can't always have everything. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd6Z0elz7rA


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job.. Those stairz look good.. They will last a looong time...


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok guys here is the finished project..didn't 1/4round or shoe mold the treads or risers..caulked them with Tan Cedar caulk here..---->







my painter will cut in the steps real close and make those edges disappear..here are the steps all done with the bullnose and heading out to the main living room area..----->







...steps feel real good and actually very solid..was afraid they would feel hollow but the combo PL/16G brads on all corners did the trick


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I told you , i told you.. 
Lol !


----------



## McKeeFlooring (Aug 14, 2011)

For future reference, it is possible to order premade treads for steps. They have the bullnose as part of the tread, and come in sizes usually 18" x 48". You will probably spend the same for actual treads as you would for all of the bullnosing. Around here, bullnosing is around 35$-45$ for one 6ft length (about two steps). Premade treads make it really easy and ends up looking better and lasting longer. Good job on the steps though.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

McKeeFlooring said:


> Around here, bullnosing is around 35$-45$ for one 6ft length (about two steps).


You better shop around, that is $5.80 to $7.5 per LF. Even for prefinished that is waaayyy more than market price. Better to get it online or order from major suppliers.


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

Of course it can be done. Laminate on stairs looks ugly, unless you get the stair threads, there are manufactures that have stair threads that matching the flooring and this is the way to do it the right way. Otherwise you are dealing with the overlapping staircase that looks like cr...p


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Hawaii digging. I can see myself trying to walk on the risers and scale the treads on those puppies..


----------

